# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  "Ideas" cubiletes

## Ming

*AVISO: Todo lo que contiene este post, repito; TODO, ha sido encontrado con la ayuda del buscador de este foro. Por lo tanto, no se si la información es correcta o no, por eso lo cuelgo; para saberlo.* 
*… Por cierto, no hay ni una frase mía, todo lo que pongo lo han posteado antes, TODO.*

*Libros:*
-“John Carney's Carneycopia” escrito por Stephen Minch -> Rutina con cubilete. Y con el extra de billete al limón. _[Un cubilete ? ]_
-“El libro de las maravillas” de Tommy Wonder –> Estudio sobre su rutina de cubiletes. Una maravilla. _[Dos cubiletes]_
-“Rutinas asombrosas de David Williamson” -> Rutina de David Williamson. _[Dos cubiletes]_
-Rutina de “frutas y cubiletes” de Fertiguer Finguer -> basada en la rutina de Williamson.  _[Dos cubiletes]_ (Ella comenta otra persona, pero no he logrado entenderlo :( )
-“Magia con Cubiletes” de Aldo Colombini. _[Tres cubiletes]_
-“Mamma mia” de Aldo Colombini -> la rutina que aparece en este libro de cubiletes aparece también en su libro de “Magia con Cubiletes” con otras como con la que ganó el fism. _[Tres cubiletes]_
-“Estrellas de la Magia” -> Capítulo “Dai Vernon”, páginas 81-86. Tienes la rutina de Vernon de cubiletes improvisados con vasos, servilletas y bolas de papel. Pero igual es un poco complicada (no lo sé, porque no la he estudiado). _[Tres cubiletes]_
-“La magia de Dai Vernon” -> La rutina de Vernon de cubiletes (la misma que en “Estrellas de la magia”). _[Tres cubiletes]_
-“Magia y Dramagia” de Luis Hernández Trueba -> Basada en la de Dai Vernon _[Tres cubiletes]_
- “Cubiletes in transito” de Benatar -> La rutina de Rafa Benatar. _[Tres cubiletes]_
-“La magia de Antonio Romero” -> Rutina con cubiletes transparentes. _[Tres cubiletes]_
-“13” de Alberto de Figueiredo -> Se encuentra en el apartado de “Escenario” capítulo “0.6 Cubiletes”. _[Tres cubiletes]_
-“Course in magic” de Tarbell -> Volumen 1. Muchas versiones la clasica con 3 cubiletes y bolas de esponja. _[Tres cubiletes]_ ?
-"La magia de los cubiletes" de Who? -> Esta dedicado exclusivamente al estudio de los cubiletes.
-“Obras completas de Alex Elmsley” -> Cargas desde las mangas y la rutina de Elmley. Se encuentra en el Capítulo Cuatro: “Menos cincuenta y dos”.
- “Lecciones de Iluisonismo” de Florensa -> 11 (bolas y cubiletes)
-“Cups and Balls rutine” de Dennis Loomis -> (en ingles)
-“Basic Cups & Balls Technique” de Ron Bauer -> (en ingles) Con una mini-rutina de menos de 2 minutos.
-En las notas de conferencia de Joaquín Matas -> Rutina impresionante de cubiletes. _[Tres cubiletes, uno de ellos chop cup]_
- Gabi tiene también un libro.

*DVDs:*
-“The Complete Cups and balls” Michael Ammar -> dos DVDs.
-“Done By Misdirection” de Manuel Muerte -> Contiene la rutina con la que ganó el FISM. (Los pases son los básicos, pero la presentación es diferente) 
- “Visions of Wonder's” de Tommy Wonder-> Volumen 2. Estudio de su rutina de cubiletes.
-“25 Amazing Tricks with Cups and Balls” (“Asombrosos juegos con cubiletes”)
-“Cups and ball” de Bob White 



Poner más me parece absurdo, si necesitáis más aquí tenéis para cansaros: The Cups & Balls (gracias &#193;ngel) 


PD. No sabía donde colgarlo así que lo he dejado aquí  :Oops:

----------


## Ming

A ver, me gustaría que se fuesen comentando “ideas” sobre cubiletes (si no os va mal), que no tienen porque ser buenas, eh, ni siquiera correctas… son simples apuntes de alguna rutina de cubiletes.

En una rutina de cubiletes… a ver…
_“Si el final de una rutina o juego no es bueno, el juego no será bueno, por muy alucinante que sean los efectos durante el juego o rutina. El final puede marcar el éxito o el fracaso.”_ ... El final de la rutina, el clímax final… que aparezcan una moneda pequeñita no tiene demasiado clímax, por qué, porque es pequeña, como clímax debe aparecer algo “raro”, algo que no pudiese estar allí antes, algo grande. Por eso la gente suele hacer que aparezca fruta (aunque no cuadre con nada de lo que había antes), David Regal hace aparecer un montón de ratitas (la rutina es de chop cup), Tommy Wonder hace aparecer en uno la bola de la bolsa y en el otro la bolsa, Joaquín Matas hace aparecer distintos tipos de fruta que lanza al público para que compruebe que son de verdad (con cuidado que hay espectadores que se las comen...  :Rofl: ),… no sé… David Williamson también hace aparecer fruta, pero este luego saca de debajo de la mesa una cesta con fruta y la tira por encima de la mesa, John Mendoza acaba con tres pelotas de distinto tamaño sobre la mesa, la última que aparece muestra luego que realmente no cabe dentro del “cubilete” aunque la ha sacado de dentro,… y así podría seguir indefinidamente (estos dos últimos también son de chop cup pero considero que en lo que se refiere al clímax viene a ser lo “mismo”). Por ahora el único que no he visto acabar de esta manera es la de René Lavand que coge tumba la taza mostrando que está vacía y se va.
Por lo tanto... a no ser que este muy justificado como el clímax de Lavand... ¿no se "debería" de acabar con algo mayor que aquello que se ha utilizado?

… ahora es vuestro turno  :Wink1:

----------


## goncho19

Por poner algo más:
Libros:
Tarbell - Muchas versiones la clasica en el volumen 1 con 3 cubiletes y bolas de esponja
13 - Alberto de Figueiredo Editado por paginas 3 cubiletes
El libro de los Fertigen Fingers - Frutas y cubiletes 2 cubiletes basada en la de Williamson
DVDs:
Dos dvds de Eddy Ray (No se como se llaman)
Cups and ball - Bob White (este tienen buena pinta)

----------


## Ming

Gracias, no los he puesto todos, por supuesto, pero los añado  :Wink1:  Gracias.

Goncho, ¿estas de acuerdo en que se debe de terminar una rutina hecha con cubiletes con algo más grande o con más cantidad? Por qué.

----------


## goncho19

Aver una rutina de cubiletes consiste en que las bolas cambian de lugar, desaparecen, aparecen... vienen a ser lo mismo siempre cambiando el marco en el que ocurre. Pocas o ninguna rutina de cubiletes he visto que no acabe con cargas finales, creo que es el Gran Final, si no hubiese esto, el climax seria una fase de la rutina más donde el espectador pensaría "otra vez ha viajado, que bien" pero no se pondría a aplaudir el final. Pero claro esto es solo una opinión como otra cualquiera.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

También está la versión de Jason Latimer con cubiletes transparentes y esponjas... Es bastante impactante

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9ie6Tfa_zI

----------


## Ming

Gonzalo había oído hablar de ella pero nunca la había visto, gracias.

La verdad es que hay muchos puntos que estaría bien que se comentasen, o eso creo... la importancia de la varita, el material que se utiliza, el chop cup, la cantidad de cubiletes, la pobre presentación que se les suele dar y que os parece,... no se... el ruido...

El ruido... Pensaré en ello  :Smile1:

----------


## Pulgas

Como parece que el vídeo de Jason Latimer ha sido retirado de YouTube, aquí dejo otro enlace.
http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTI4ODgwMzAw.html

----------


## ignoto

¿Por qué el final tiene que ser una carga gorda?
No hablo ya de sacar una paloma (está visto, no es original), usar un hamster russo o un pollito (también está visto).

A mi me parecería mucho más mágico que el mago, al acabar empezase a contar los tes cubiletes y resultara que hay cuatro.

Mira, le voy a preguntar a Carlos Hampton, que entiende un rato de esto, si alguien hace algo así. Si es que no, la idea es mía.

Si es que si, pues no he dicho nada.

----------


## eidanyoson

Puestos a hacer algo, para acabar puedes hacer la desaparición de las bolas una a una. Luego los cubiletes uno a uno, pero estos, desde una perspectiva de asombro del propio mago. Es decir, como ha hecho desaparecer las bolas, el "hechizo" está presente y sin poder controlarlo los cubiletes desaparecen uno a uno. Y después puede desaparecer la mesa, la ropa del mago, el mismo mago... en fin, eso ya depende de cada uno...

----------


## Pulgas

Si no recuerdo mal, la despariciónde cubiletes se la vi a Cortés en un vídeo hace tiempo.

----------


## ignoto

El caso es que me parece más "fuerte", mágicamente hablando, la aparición que la desaparición.

Pero no es más que una suposición mía.

----------


## Ming

:Smile1: 
Justamente lo estuve comentando el otro día con unos amigos el hecho de que fuesen desapareciendo los cubiletes, pero las bolitas no. Lo que no se me había ocurrido es que apareciesen más cubiletes  :117: 
Hay un usuario de este foro que hace aparecer más cubiletes (aunque estos son totalmente distintos a los que estaba utilizando antes).


Pero yo me he quedado con lo del ruido... 

_(era una gran tontería)_

----------


## chrisvagabond

a mi me llama la atencion el cambio de cubiletes...
por ejemplo lo que hace jason latimer, en que al final los cubiletes no estan habilitados para guardar nada dentro, pues estan cerrados.

de hecho tengo una idea al final de una rutina que preparo...

tengo pensado hacer el cambio de cubiletes en la carga final de fruta. Pues como mis cubiletes son de aluminio, pensaba cambiarlos por unos hechos de papel de aluminio...

y aplastarlos al final de la rutina...

a ver si lo filmo este viernes (que es cuando la presento) y la subo para comentarios...

Saludos

----------


## eidanyoson

¿Y un sueño del avaro con bolas de esponja?

 :07:

----------


## edrot

Hola tengo un problema todos esos libros ahn de ser buenos, pero con q puedo empezar :Confused: 

ya manejo un poco los cubiletes bueno basicamente nada mas hago que las pelotas desaparescan de la mano y aparescan en el cubilete, y con eso tengo armada una pequeña rutina, pero me quiero expandir y me gustaria poder hacerlo a la inversa que desaparesca del cubilete y aparezca en la mano o en otro cubilete.

Miproblema ahorita es q necesito una desaparición del cubilete, así que ¿qué me recomiendan??

----------


## Pulgas

Me voy a permitir recomendarte:-“The Complete Cups and balls” Michael Ammar -> dos DVDs.
En cuanto a la desaparción del cubilete no me queda claro si lo que quieres es que desaparezca algo que está dentro del cubilete (las técnicas las tienes en el DVD que te recomiendo) o deseas que desaparezca el propio cubilete. En ese caso estamos hablando de técnicas distintas, que nada tienen que ver con los cubiletes, sino con la desaparición de objetos.

----------


## edrot

Muchas gracias pulgas.
Si lo que quería era que la pelota desapareciera del cubilete, así que voy a buscar ese DVD que me recomiendas.
gracias otra ves y saludos

----------


## Blödhgarm

Ming, me ha encantado encontrar este hilo.  :001 005:  Y muchas gracias por la recopilación de información,.

La verdad es que si que se les suele dar presentación pobre... pero la verdad me sigen gustando igual. Les veo tantas posibilidades... 
No tengo experiencia en su manejo, pero si me he visto cantidad de magos diferentes jugando con ellos y cantidad de posibles efectos.

Ahi van varias cuestiones que a raiz de tus propuestas saco  :Wink1: :

1) Con o sin chop cup??
- Pues yo creo que tener un cubo chop cup nunca va mal, siempre se puede dejarle un hueco para usarlo en alguna rutina. ( 2/3 + el chop)

2)Bolas de tela o de espuma??
-A mi me gustan mucho más las de espuma, se manipulan mejor, puedes variar más (y són más fáciles) las desapariciones y fal. dep. Y, no hace falta decir, comp***** bolas de mayor tamaño también resultará más fácil.
A las de espuma siempre se les puede hacer un pequeño corte (bien echo no se nota aunque le des al espectador la bola) Y "hacerlas aptas" para el chop cup.

3) Cuantos cubos??
-Aunque los efectos con dos también están bien, creo que con tres da más sensación de "efecto completo". Creo que empezar con uno que va produce tres bolas, luego sacas el segundo y juegas con ellos, y más tarde aparecer el tercero es una buena manera de mantener la emoción.
Aunque me baso solo en opinión propia. Se distinguen por separado los efectos con dos o tres cubos?? O que diferencias hay??

4)Varita:
-Yo no lo veo como una cosa necesária, simplemente da elegancia. Eso si, magnífica excusa para emp***** o dep****** bolas. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ysig-9lVXWA

Opiniones??

5)Finales:
-La fruta... no le veo sentido. Sorprende, si, pero no tiene nada que ver con bolas ni cubos. Te quedas: ah, muy bien, pero a qué viene...?
Lo de aumentar el tamaño está bien, quizá ya muy visto....
Y si , usan tres cubos, uno aparece lleno de bolas pequeñas (una de color diferente), otro dos o tres medianas y el tercero la grande. Lo del color creo que le da misterio, un toque de grácia...
Propuestas??

Este efecto de tommy wonder es bastante original... y el dai vernon pues simplemente con poco a discutir, magnífico.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJ6qT8JvaMY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=De2tyFK8WA0

----------


## Ming

Para empezar... muchas gracias a ti, Bl&#246;dhgarm, por tomarte la molestia de responder.




> La verdad es que si que se les suele dar presentación pobre... pero la verdad me sigen gustando igual. Les veo tantas posibilidades... 
> No tengo experiencia en su manejo, pero si me he visto cantidad de magos diferentes jugando con ellos y cantidad de posibles efectos.


La presentación suele ser muy pobre, o eso creo... ¿pero realmente necesitan de alguna presentación? A no ser que lo que utilices sea... un botón muy grande y una aguja (que se vea bien), velas encendias y... no se qué más (esto de responder por las mañanas no es bueno...)... 



Mmm... esto que se lea de la siguiente manera... "A la pregunta de 'Con o sin chop cup', Bl&#246;dhgarm ha respondido... jeje (lo reitero, no es bueno responder por la mañana...)





> *1) Con o sin chop cup??*
> - Pues yo creo que tener un cubo chop cup nunca va mal, siempre se puede dejarle un hueco para usarlo en alguna rutina. ( 2/3 + el chop)


Estoy de acuerdo... pero por qué 2/3 + el chop cup  :001 07:  Por qué no solo dos cubiletes y que sean los dos chop cup  :001 07:  Y por qué no... 4 cubiletes, ya, la importancia del 3 pero... y si uno no se utiliza, y si uno es... tu vaso, el típico que te dan por fiestas, te lo han dado en el bar con la botellita de agua, pero prefieres beber a morro y lo dejas allí encima, no se, por decir algo.





> *2)Bolas de tela o de espuma??*
> -A mi me gustan mucho más las de espuma, se manipulan mejor, puedes variar más (y són más fáciles) las desapariciones y fal. dep. Y, no hace falta decir, comp***** bolas de mayor tamaño también resultará más fácil.
> A las de espuma siempre se les puede hacer un pequeño corte (bien echo no se nota aunque le des al espectador la bola) Y "hacerlas aptas" para el chop cup.


... ¿te guías por lo fácil? jeje, es broma  :Wink1: 
Y por qué bolas de tela o bolas de espuma  :001 07:  (joe, si que pregunto hoy...)... Porque no... relojes, o tuercas, o... (cuando se me despierte la imaginación, que lleva años hivernando, intentaré pensar en ello... sí, he dicho intentaré).





> *3) Cuantos cubos??*
> -Aunque los efectos con dos también están bien, creo que con tres da más sensación de "efecto completo". Creo que empezar con uno que va produce tres bolas, luego sacas el segundo y juegas con ellos, y más tarde aparecer el tercero es una buena manera de mantener la emoción.
> Aunque me baso solo en opinión propia. Se distinguen por separado los efectos con dos o tres cubos?? O que diferencias hay??


Y entonces... por qué no sigues sacando más cubiletes  :001 07:  (dejalo, hoy estoy muy mal...)
Para mi hay una diferencia muy grande entre utilizar tres cubiletes o utilizar menos, supongo que solo es una sensación, pero yo te la cuento... si utilizas tres cubiletes CREO que es más el jugar en que pasa X en el primero, pasa X en el segundo, y finalmente pasa X en el tercero (más claro). Jugar con menos de tres es más... un juego, la hago desaparecer y aparecer en uno de los cubiletes, ahora aparece en el que no toca, ahora pasan, ahora... Me parece que es más... el qué passará la pr&#242;xima vez que la haga desaparecer, cada segundo te puede sorprender, en cambio, para mi, con tres... entras en las típicas rutinas, cuando empiezas con el primer cubilete sabes que ocurrirá en los otros dos.





> *4)Varita:*
> -Yo no lo veo como una cosa necesária, simplemente da elegancia. Eso si, magnífica excusa para emp***** o dep****** bolas.


¡¿Dije necesaria?!  :117: 
Yo lo decía más por algunos pases que "solo" se pueden hacer con esta.





> *5)Finales:*
> -La fruta... no le veo sentido. Sorprende, si, pero no tiene nada que ver con bolas ni cubos. Te quedas: ah, muy bien, pero a qué viene...?
> Lo de aumentar el tamaño está bien, quizá ya muy visto....
> Y si , usan tres cubos, uno aparece lleno de bolas pequeñas (una de color diferente), otro dos o tres medianas y el tercero la grande. Lo del color creo que le da misterio, un toque de grácia...
> Propuestas??


Mmm... lo del color no le veo sentido... a no ser que sea el colgante que llevavas, un broche, o algo que llevavas tu o el espectador. Pero eso entonces sería como la última, me explico... a mi si me enseñan tres cubiletes y en uno aparece una cosa verde entre muchas rojas puede que si luego enseña una super-bola-roja ya no le preste tanta atención porque en mi cabeza sigo pensando que que co*o es eso verde que me llama tanto la atención. [_¿Qué debe de ser eso? ¿Se le ha colado al mago? No puede ser que sea eso... Ups, espera... y ahora que hace esa bola tan grande encima de la mesa... de dónde debe de haber salido... por qué recoje... espera, ¿ha acabado? Vaya, no me he enterado... pero que debía de ser eso verde...] Maria, ¿has visto una cosa verde, que era eso?_ Si se explicase se podría ahorrar... pero enseñar una explicarlo y enseñar las otras dos... ¡Y yo que sé!

El de Wonder me encanta, el de Vernon no.

Otra cosa sería el estar sentado o de pie...


Muchas gracias de nuevo Ra&#252;l  :Smile1: 

(2)

----------


## Víctor Lutte

Apropósito de cubiletes y pelotas de colores, cargas finales, dos o tres cubiletes y/o utilizar o no varita mágica, les comentare mi rutina de cubiletes que me mantuvo por años pensando, hasta que finalmente nació producto del esfuerzo y trabajo, sin duda lo más completo de mi magia y lo que más magia me enseño.

Básicamente la rutina es con dos cubiletes y como todas, las pelotas viajan de un cubilete al otro, pero son de colores distintos una es azul y otra amarilla, así individualizo el elemento, que es algo que buscaba, dándole un plus a cada viaje.
La rutina gira en torno al poder de la varita mágica, que es especial, se llama V-84, usa pilas y fue creada en 1984, de ahí su nombre. 
En la presentación yo intento vender la varita y para ello hago la demostración de sus poderes.
El final, también es con una pelota grande, pero las pelotas azul y amarilla son dejadas dentro de los dos cubiletes y puestos ellos boca con boca, simulando una coctelera (con las pelotitas dentro), al agitarlos como una coctelera y producto de la V-84 ambas pelotitas se fusionan en una sola, MÁS GRANDE Y VERDE.
La rutina en concreto, es más compleja en estructura y presentación, pero creo que lo que aquí expongo es suficiente para tratar el tema de este hilo.

Adiós.

----------


## Blödhgarm

Mil perdones, a ti Pulgas en especial por "obligarte" a rectificar los matices (así que un gracias también  :Wink1: ) y a todos en general por si ha dado tiempo a alguien externo a leer "algo que no debería"...
Respecto a esto nada más añadir que suelo andar con cuidado, solo que debía estar muy metido en el tema y se me pasó... :O15: 





> Para empezar... muchas gracias a ti, Bl&#246;dhgarm, por tomarte la molestia de responder.





> *Y a ti también por abrir el hilo y recopilar la información*.
> 
> La presentación suele ser muy pobre, o eso creo... ¿pero realmente necesitan de alguna presentación? A no ser que lo que utilices sea... un botón muy grande y una aguja (que se vea bien), velas encendias y... no se qué más (esto de responder por las mañanas no es bueno...)... 
> 
> *No se si es por leerlo de noche o porque lo has escrito por la mañana () pero no entiendo que sentido tiene lo del botón y la aguja...*
> 
> Mmm... esto que se lea de la siguiente manera... "A la pregunta de 'Con o sin chop cup', Bl&#246;dhgarm ha respondido... jeje (lo reitero, no es bueno responder por la mañana...)
> Estoy de acuerdo... pero por qué 2/3 + el chop cup  Por qué no solo dos cubiletes y que sean los dos chop cup  Y por qué no... 4 cubiletes, ya, la importancia del 3 pero... y si uno no se utiliza, y si uno es... tu vaso, el típico que te dan por fiestas, te lo han dado en el bar con la botellita de agua, pero prefieres beber a morro y lo dejas allí encima, no se, por decir algo.
> 
> ...

----------


## Blödhgarm

Uy no se que he echo que quería que me quedara igual que a Ming en plan pregunta-respuesta y...  :O15: 

Lo que digo yo en rojo lo normal citado de Ming.

Un saludo a todos!!

----------


## Blödhgarm

> Básicamente la rutina es con dos cubiletes y como todas, las pelotas viajan de un cubilete al otro, pero *son de colores distintos una es azul y otra amarilla, así individualizo el elemento*, que es algo que buscaba, *dándole un plus a cada viaje.*
> 
> El final, también es con una pelota grande, pero las pelotas *azul y amarilla son dejadas dentro de los dos cubiletes y puestos ellos boca con boca, simulando una coctelera* (con las pelotitas dentro), al agitarlos como una coctelera y producto de la V-84 *ambas pelotitas se fusionan en una sola, M&#193;S GRANDE Y VERDE.*


Brutal idea la de individualizar los viajes de cada bola con el color, de verdad muchas gracias. 

Y la de mezclar sus colores para obtener una bola gigante verde muy buena también. 

Que buen uso de los colores, si no te importa lo cuelgo ahora mismo en el hilo "Aplicación de la colorterapia en magia". 
Felicidades por la rutina que te has montado, personalmente me encanta la lógica con la que usas los colores.  :Wink1:

----------


## edrot

wooow que royos se aventaron entre ming y blodhgarm, y no he entendido algunas cosas como por ejemplo del primer post de blodhgarm las palabras que estan con asteriscos, esas las pusieron así por corrección por algo que dijo o que :Confused:  ojala alguien me pueda responder y tambien lo del boton y la aguja no lo he entendido.

Tambien de una ves quiero aprovechar para agradecerte pulgas por tu consejo ya tengo el DVD de Michael Amar y está buenisimo.

y por último alguien sabe donde puedo conseguir las cups clasicas como las que usa vernon, mi problema es que no puedo ir a españa o a otro lugar por ellas y queria saber si alguien sabe donde las puedo conseguir en México, y tambien las esponjas hasta ahorita todo lo que e usado es son unos cubiletes de un kit de magia para niños de Disney que le regalaron a mi hermanito jajaja bueno no puedo decir que no me han servido, pero en esos no caben cosas grandes.

----------


## Ming

... Por favor, que alguien me sujete o lo mato  :Mad1: ... ¡¡¡Raül!!! ¡NADA de NEGRITA y ROJO! Por favor  :Oops: 


Edrot, lo que esta en asteriscos es que se ha dicho demasiado.
Por cierto... siento el royo, pero así se me ocurren ideas, alocadas pero ideas al fin y al cabo...  :O11: 

Víctor, muy interesante la rutina que te has montado, a ver si tengo la suerte de poderla ver algún día toda entera  :Smile1: 

Bueno Raül...
Lo del botón y la aguja era solo para no utilizar cubiletes y bolitas.
... lo del sonido/ruido... mi "idea" no va por allí  :Wink1:  Tu lo ves como algo negativo (o eso creo), como algo... por eso se utilizan esas bolitas, que no suenen, si se tienen que forrar los cubiletes pues se forran por el ruido... Yo lo veo como algo bueno  :Smile1:  El ruido, sonido...  :Note: 
Lo de la importancia de los tres... eso preguntaselo a Ezequiel  :Wink1: 
Lo de más cubiletes es porque... a ver... si has hecho "aparecer" tres cubiletes... porqué no haces aparecer muchos más  :001 07:  ¡Y yo que sé!
... sobre el número de cubiletes... mmm... a mi las rutinas con tres cubiletes no me acaban de gustar, veo poca magia, no se... por lo tanto pensé en hacerla con dos  :Smile1:  pero he estado pensando el porqué haré lo que quiero hacer... y he llegado a la conclusión que... un cubilete, tengo una "bolita", pues entonces... un cubilete. Eso sí, como no puedo hacer que aparezcan más, ni variar el tamaño de la "bolita"... el problema que tengo es el final, pero bueno, tampoco me preocupa, todavía queda mucho camino y tiempo para decidirlo todo y practicarlo  :Smile1:  :Smile1:  :Smile1:

----------


## edrot

Gracias por la aclaración ming

A mi en lo personal me parece que el número ideal de cubiletes es 2 o 3 a lo mucho 4 por que 1 es como muy poco y todo pasa en ese mismo de modo que se pede hacer un poco mas monotono y de 4 o 5 en adelante ya puede ser muy confuso, así de que _muy bien puso una bolita aqui y luego mueve enseña este cubilete y ¿que pasó con el de al lado? no entendi _ y pues si hay que dejar misterio pero no confusión por que luego ya no tiene chiste, y pues entre 2 o 3 yo uso 3 aunque todavia no hago mucho y no tengo una rutina bien marcada me parece que 3 es un clasico y que se ven muy bien (el 3 es un número mágico jajaja). Pero pues a fin de cuentas esa es mi opinion personal. :Cool1: 

a y aunque no he dado mucho tiempo para responder sigo con la incognita de donde consigo los cubiletes como clasics como los que usa dai vernon y que salen en el video de Michael Ammar :Confused: 

saludos a todos :001 005:

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Cubiletes en tiendas de magia, hay mil modelos distintos incluso hechos a mano que cuestan un pastón (buscad un poco y os sorprendereis)

Yo creo que 3 cubiletes son demasiados, el tema se vuelve un poco repetitivo y no digamos más. Además se pierde claridad. Me quedo con dos o incluso con uno, y si se puede que uno sea chop cup.

La varita me parece un elemento casi esencial en los cubiletes, pero a lo mejor es un poco largo explicar lo que pienso a este respecto y no os interesa. (si quereis entramos tambien en este tema)

Creo que lo importante en este tipo de juegos es la claridad expositiva y saber dividir bien la rutina en fases en las que ocurran cosas distintas.

Habeis hablado sobre bolitas de distinto color, hay una rutina de Colombini que las usa.

Fundamental para mi no hacer largas y engorrosas las rutinas de cubiletes. Es algo que se aplica a la magia pero cuando nos ponemos con los vasitos nos dan ganas de hacer mil y un viajes.

Las cargas finales son un mundo pero añado una curisidad, Elmsley usaba un cubilete lleno de sal como carga final

Un saludo a todos!

----------


## Ming

> La varita me parece un elemento casi esencial en los cubiletes, pero a lo mejor es un poco largo explicar lo que pienso a este respecto y no os interesa. (si quereis entramos tambien en este tema)


Va, cuenta, cuenta  :Wink1: 





> Fundamental para mi no hacer largas y engorrosas las rutinas de cubiletes. Es algo que se aplica a la magia pero cuando nos ponemos con los vasitos nos dan ganas de hacer mil y un viajes.


Pues que suerte... yo tengo un par de pases y ya no se que más hacer  :001 07:

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Ming ahora tengo muy poco tiempo así que te respondo un poco por encima al segundo tema, el de la variedad.

Las bolas pueden aparecer en la mano o sobre el cubilete, desaparecer y aparecer dentro, y viceversa.

Las bolas pueden atravesar los cubiletes en vertical apilados.

Tambien pueden viajar de un cubilete a otro.

Pueden cambiar de color o naturaleza.

Pueden viajar a lugares insospechados.

En realidad habrás observado como en definitiva una bola desaparece de un sitio y aparece en otro. El problema es caer en esta dinámica y olvidarnos de definir la magia en fases distintas. Para un espectador no debería ser lo mismo que una bola desaparezca de la mano y aparezca en el cubilete que una bola que atraviesa la pila de 3 cubiletes. No se si me explico. 

Fíjate en la rutina de Vernon o la de Wonder, como diferencian las cosas que ocurren a las bolitas para que el público siempre tenga sensación de novedad.

Creo que es fundamental sentarse en casa y dividir la rutina en fases, que se diferencien bien y que podamos presentar como fenómenos distintos para evitar monotonía y cortar un poco la continuidad de una bola desmadrada que va de un sitio para otro sin ton ni son.

----------


## Ming

Mi "problema" es que tengo un "cubilete" y una "bolita" y no puedo tener más que eso.

Sería interesante hacer una "lista" de "efectos" que se pueden hacer con los cubiletes y las bolitas, ¿no?
Habrá más que estas 5 que has dicho ya, ¿no?

Por cierto... Un cubilete una bolita... dos cubiletes dos bolitas... tres cubiletes tres bolitas... pero por qué no un cubilete tres bolitas...


PD. Me da la sensación que la rutina que algún día espero tener montada... es más una rutina de bolas de esponja... sin BOLAS ya que solo tengo una y sin ESPONJA, ya que no es de este material... curioso...

----------


## Plumini

Hola a tod@s.
Hay una rutina de cups/balls de Arthur Trace (u.s.a.)
que después de carga final, acaba con un aro rígido ( tipo brazalete ) en cada uno
de los cubiletes. Está bien, porque cuando parece que ya ha acabado
hay otra sorpresa.
La medida del aro debe encajar donde encaja la boca del cubilete,
o sea, la mitad del cubilete
Otra ideas para el final: Uno de los cubiletes,lleno de pequeñas bolitas.
                                           Uno de los cubiletes, en vez de la pelota, tiene la carta  elegida
                                            en un juego anterior.
La cuestión, es dar le vueltas al coco, y siempre algo ocurre.

Que Siga la Ilusión.
                                             .

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

> Mi "problema" es que tengo un "cubilete" y una "bolita" y no puedo tener más que eso.
> 
> Sería interesante hacer una "lista" de "efectos" que se pueden hacer con los cubiletes y las bolitas, ¿no?
> Habrá más que estas 5 que has dicho ya, ¿no?
> 
> Por cierto... Un cubilete una bolita... dos cubiletes dos bolitas... tres cubiletes tres bolitas... pero por qué no un cubilete tres bolitas...
> 
> 
> PD. Me da la sensación que la rutina que algún día espero tener montada... es más una rutina de bolas de esponja... sin BOLAS ya que solo tengo una y sin ESPONJA, ya que no es de este material... curioso...



Rutina de Jerry Lennings, un cubilete, 3 bolitas  :Wink1: . 3 viajes, una sorpresa final, con aparicion y desaparición de cubilete. Creo que está en youtube ^^

----------


## Ming

Gracias Luis  :Smile1:

----------


## Blödhgarm

Pues Ming, ya me podrías haber enseñado a poner un mensaje en plan pregunta-respuesta... :Grrrrrr: Va, lo intento, no me sale, lo arreglo como puedo con lo del negro-rojo y va y te vuelves asesina... (jeje no te enfades solo que pensé jo, me podría haber enseñado... :001 302: )
Encima en este hilo hay mil y una cosas a "multicitar" (creo que se hace así, pero apreto y pasa de + a´-) y no puedo hacerlo...
Me enseñas, porfavor?  :Oops:  

*1) Ruido/sonido:* si tienes razón yo lo veía como algo... digamos "delatador". Pero pensando me acordé del juego ese de las tres cajas de cerillas (si alguien no lo conoce que me pregunte en privado) que *se basa solo en los sonidos que oye el espectador.*
Y pensé que una rutina se podría acabar, o incluso currarse una entera solo con este principio. Si, solo se utilizarían cubiletes. Ni bolas, ni agujas, ni botones... (cuando tenga tiempo y ganas le doy dos o tres vueltas más, que me parece interesenate y creo que a ti Ming también te puede gustar  :Wink1: ).

*2)Diferenecias entre viajes:* KiGonJinn tienes razón, deberíamos individualizar los viajes de cada bola  :Yes: . 
En la rutina de Victor ya hay una manera: los colores.
Pero como propones tu dividir la rutina en fases? Quiero decir, que que separa cada fase, de manera clara, para individualizar el efecto?

*3)Varita:* hablanos de ella si, en cuanto tengas un rato claro. Yo esque ando muy perdido en cuanto a la varita... He oido que puede ser necesaria para algunos pases con cubiletes pero... y que más? Porque seguro que hay alguna otra alternativa a ese pase, seguro que hay manera de conseguir lo mismo sin varita.
Con amigos, gente conocida y tal... no puede resultar muy... "postiza? Que se puede conseguir con ella, más allá de "objeto con poderes". Que si consigues transmitir eso ya es mucho eh...!  :001 302: 

*4)Vídeo:* Gracias luis por el vídeo, pero alguien puede colgar un link que yo no lo encuentro...gracias!! (suena interesante, 1 cubilete!!)


Perdón por el rollo, pero prefiero esto que varios mensajes.  :001 302:

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ic9qpdN478

ahí está  :Wink1: 

Comentar que la estructura es, en mi opinión, simple pero perfecta. La aparición más ingeniosa no puede ser, y la estructura interna de la rutina no tiene desperdicio. Son todo matices. 

Esta rutina la construyó si no me equivoco muy jovencito... y le valió algún premio!

----------


## Ming

Joe, había escrito toda una parrafada y se ha largado  :Mad1:  ...

Primero explico cómo hacerlo, luego leo y si puedo respondo  :Smile1: 
Pero antes... gracia spor el MP  :Smile1: 

A ver...
Sabes que cuando le das a "citar" aparecen unas cosas arriba de todo y abajo entre [], ¿no? Pues copias y pegas  :302: 

Por ejemplo...



> Hola, qué tal.


Sería...
[quote ]Esto es un ejemplo... 
[quote=Bl&#246;dhgarm;257274]Hola, qué tal.[/ quote]
[quote=Ming;257274]Bien, gracias  :Smile1: [/ quote] [/ quote]

(ojo, para que se viese he puesto un espacio en el [/_quote]  :Wink1: )

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

> Pues Ming, ya me podrías haber enseñado a poner un mensaje en plan pregunta-respuesta...Va, lo intento, no me sale, lo arreglo como puedo con lo del negro-rojo y va y te vuelves asesina... (jeje no te enfades solo que pensé jo, me podría haber enseñado...)
> Encima en este hilo hay mil y una cosas a "multicitar" (creo que se hace así, pero apreto y pasa de + a´-) y no puedo hacerlo...
> Me enseñas, porfavor?  
> 
> *1) Ruido/sonido:* si tienes razón yo lo veía como algo... digamos "delatador". Pero pensando me acordé del juego ese de las tres cajas de cerillas (si alguien no lo conoce que me pregunte en privado) que *se basa solo en los sonidos que oye el espectador.*
> Y pensé que una rutina se podría acabar, o incluso currarse una entera solo con este principio. Si, solo se utilizarían cubiletes. Ni bolas, ni agujas, ni botones... (cuando tenga tiempo y ganas le doy dos o tres vueltas más, que me parece interesenate y creo que a ti Ming también te puede gustar ).
> 
> *2)Diferenecias entre viajes:* KiGonJinn tienes razón, deberíamos individualizar los viajes de cada bola . 
> En la rutina de Victor ya hay una manera: los colores.
> ...


Bueno, me apunto al carro del hilo... a ver si no digo muchas tonterías  :Smile1: 


Aldo Colombini tiene una rutina en la que se individualizan los viajes. Cómo? Con bolitas de colores (la bandera de Italia). Si no recuerdo mal, Manuel Muerte tiene otra rutina de dos cubiletes (cup + chop) en la que usa bolas de colores diferentes. Yo la verdad, lo veo algo útil, pero no extremadamente necesario. No creo que pierda fuerza el viaje siempre que se cree el antecedente en la cabecita del espectador lo suficientemente fuerte de que hay solo "X" bolitas, y solo "X".

La varita, pues no es completamente necesaria, para qué nos vamos a engañar. En mi opinión, y en mi rutina, sí que resulta útil. Porqué? Porque hay pases que efectivamente no se pueden hacer sin varita (el pase de Vernon, atravesar un cubilete, otro robo que no recuerdo el nombre ahora mismo...). Además de que lo considero como un elemento de elegancia, ayuda como misdirection y perfectamente a cubrir esa mano que necesitas tener limpia... tú me entiendes. Eso sí, yo en ningún momento la utilizo como un objeto mágico en sí. Es decir, la magia no la hace la varita, la hago yo, que para eso soy el mago! :D

Rutinas de cubiletes te recomiendo que te mires también, si quieres jugar con el sonido, alguna con canicas o con bolas de acero, en las que se juega con este elemento y con este sentido, dándole además, un aspecto importante e introduciendo algo muy interesante: un sentido más además del de la vista: el oido. Doble sentido, doble engaño, no creéis? :D

----------


## Ming

Hace algunos meses... cuando abrí este hilo y comenté lo del ruido... Ezequiel me pasó un link... a ver...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0cGx...layer_embedded
El sonido  :Smile1: 
No es cómo tengo la intención de utilizarlo yo pero es el sonido/ruido  :Smile1:

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Concretamente a ese link me refería Ming ^^

----------


## edrot

> Cubiletes en tiendas de magia, hay mil modelos distintos incluso hechos a mano que cuestan un pastón (buscad un poco y os sorprendereis)


Mi problema es que necesito un lugar en México porque tiendamagia está en España y, la verdad, aparte de que no distribuyen en México, pedir un paquete para sólo unos cubiletes, creo que no me sale la cuenta jaja.

Pero gracias por el consejo :001 005:

----------


## edrot

pd: quiero comentar aunque no sea a detalle una rutina que me estoy inventando y agradeceria consejos.

La rutina inicia con los clasicos 3 cubiletes y unos pases, desapariciones y demas con las pelotas, derepente empiezan a cambiar las pelotas y en lugar de pelotas aparecen dados uno en cada cubilete, para finalizar agarro los tres dados en uno y los apilo con el cubilete, pero o sorpresa que una vez apilados ya no son 3 sino 4 dados.

bueno todavia no esta terminada y me faltan detalles, pero mas o menos así va la cosa  :001 005: 

saludos a todos

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

> pd: quiero comentar aunque no sea a detalle una rutina que me estoy inventando y agradeceria consejos.
> 
> La rutina inicia con los clasicos 3 cubiletes y unos pases, desapariciones y demas con las pelotas, derepente empiezan a cambiar las pelotas y en lugar de pelotas aparecen dados uno en cada cubilete, para finalizar agarro los tres dados en uno y los apilo con el cubilete, pero o sorpresa que una vez apilados ya no son 3 sino 4 dados.
> 
> bueno todavia no esta terminada y me faltan detalles, pero mas o menos así va la cosa 
> 
> saludos a todos


Los dados también viajan/desparecer, etc? La idea de que aparezcan 4 dados cuando has estado jugando con ellos no me atrae demasiado... más que nada porque para los que sospechen que usas una bola extra, se lo confirmas.

----------


## Ming

Y si despues de cambiar a dados... para finalizar aparecen... 3 dedales en el del centro... te quedas extrañado, a donde han ido los dados :S ... levantas uno de los otros dos cubiletes y aparecen todo de bolitas (¿y los dados?) y en el otro todo de dados (pero no 4 sino muchos  :Wink1: )

----------


## Iban

Yo soy un poco ignorante en el tema de los cubiletes, pero... ¿alguien se ha planteado utilizar cubiletse "*plegables*"?

Si mucho de lo que se piensa sobre cubiletes está relacionado con transposiciones, transformaciones, apariciones y DESAPARICIONES...

----------


## alvarovilla

La verdad estoy bastante interesado en este post, se comento algo de las rutinas con un solo cubilete y también del final con frutas, etc. Aquí os dejo un video de Joaquín Matas y una rutina con 1 cubilete!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1CLwj9M_cg

A mi parecer lo del gran final no pega pero porque no esta justificado, por ejemplo en la rutina de Carrol de cubiletes y dados la aparición de los chupitos encaja perfectamente en la historia, lo que potncia aún más el efecto...amos que no es porque sí y punto.

Un saludo!

----------


## Blödhgarm

Gracias Ming  :001 005: . Ahi voy estrenándome con las "multiquote" jeje.




> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ic9qpdN478
> 
> ahí está 
> 
> Comentar que la estructura es, en mi opinión, simple pero perfecta. La aparición más ingeniosa no puede ser, y la estructura interna de la rutina no tiene desperdicio. Son todo matices. 
> 
> Esta rutina la construyó si no me equivoco muy jovencito... y le valió algún premio!


INCREIBLE! La aparición y desaparición con el pañuelo la ejecuta perfecto. Y me apunto la idea que de una bola tamaño normal, produces tres más pequeñas. Luego vuelve a la normal y de ella viene la grande. La grande se va y el cubilete también.
Vaya crac pensado esto ya de joven...




> por ejemplo en la rutina de Carrol de cubiletes y dados la aparición de los chupitos encaja perfectamente en la historia, lo que potncia aún más el efecto...amos que no es porque sí y punto.


Supongo que te refieres a este... a mi me encanta. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uabhWraqtxg

Y Ming, ahi va un ejemplo de pura magia con cubiletes y sin bolas.  :Wink1:  Alvarovilla me ha recordado el vídeo, aqui puede dar bastante a hablar....

Saludos!!

----------


## Ming

> Gracias Ming . Ahi voy estrenándome con las "multiquote" jeje.


 No he entendido la frase, jeje  :Oops: 
Supongo que no tendrá que ver con tu rutina... ¿no?
Lo siento mucho, todavía no me ha dado tiempo de leerla  :117:  Lo siento :(

----------


## Blödhgarm

> No he entendido la frase, jeje 
> Supongo que no tendrá que ver con tu rutina... ¿no?
> Lo siento mucho, todavía no me ha dado tiempo de leerla  Lo siento :(


Nada, lo de "estrenarme con las multiquote" es un decir... que pruebo lo de citar varias veces... multi - quote.

Y el link que pongo no es mio, ya verás que es de Pepe caroll... Miratelo en cuanto puedas, vale bastante la pena... Tiene una historia perfecta.

Un saludo!

----------


## Ming

Coñe, no había entendido lo de "multiquote" jeje  :Oops: 
Lo de la rutina no me refería al link.
Sobre la rutina... toda la primera parte es apilamiento de dados  :Neutral: 


PD. Mier*a Ra&#252;l que no me la mandaste tu, joe, si ya digo que estos días no voy bien... Siento la posible confusión.

----------


## Blödhgarm

> Coñe, no había entendido lo de "multiquote" jeje 
> Lo de la rutina no me refería al link.
> Sobre la rutina... toda la primera parte es apilamiento de dados 
> 
> 
> PD. Mier*a Ra&#252;l que no me la mandaste tu, joe, si ya digo que estos días no voy bien... Siento la posible confusión.


Ya pero a que te lo has pasado bien viendo como apila los dados?  :Wink1: 
Si tiene una historia-charla que parece una novela... a que te has entretenido?
Y a que sorprenden las apariciones de botellitas, vasos etc??

Usa cubiletes y entretiene, no compensa eso lo de los dados? Porque si lo piensas bien con bolas y cubiletes *casi todo* son viajes...

----------


## Ming

Sí, sí, si me gusta mucho  :Smile1: 

Uno de los efectos que más me gusta es cuando cambia un dado de cada color de cubilete. No se, me gusta  :Neutral: 


¿Se podrían comentar algunos videos de cubiletes? (pregunta para los de arriba)

----------


## edrot

Super que a mi tambien me ha servido el multicitado, y lo he logrado, jajaja :302: 




> Los dados también viajan/desparecer, etc? La idea de que aparezcan 4 dados cuando has estado jugando con ellos no me atrae demasiado... más que nada porque para los que sospechen que usas una bola extra, se lo confirmas.


pues no a fuerzas por que uno aparece 3 pelotitas todo el tiempo, no mas, y los dados empiezan con 3 y terminan con 4 es una aparicion extra, y si me funciona bien no necesitaria ningun dado extra, solo los que son





> Y si despues de cambiar a dados... para finalizar aparecen... 3 dedales en el del centro... te quedas extrañado, a donde han ido los dados :S ... levantas uno de los otros dos cubiletes y aparecen todo de bolitas (¿y los dados?) y en el otro todo de dados (pero no 4 sino muchos )


en cuanto a lo de los 4 dados era por que nada mas puedo apilar 4 no mas, es que los cubiletes que manejo ahorita son tamaño mini jaja y no caben mas dados, cuando consiga otros mas grandes pues ya lo pensare.

y ahorita que lo pienso creo que me funcionaria hacer algo parecido a lo que sale en el video de pepe carrol, y de hecho yo tambien queria llevarlo con una historia, en lo personal a mi me gustan mucho los juegos con historia, porque te explican lo que esta pasando y por que pasa haciendolos mas amenos e interesantes :001 005:

----------


## Ming

> Super que a mi tambien me ha servido el multicitado, y lo he logrado, jajaja


Gracias, por fin he hecho algo bien, que llevo un par de días que...  :O10: 





> pues no a fuerzas por que uno aparece 3 pelotitas todo el tiempo, no mas, y los dados empiezan con 3 y terminan con 4 es una aparicion extra, y si me funciona bien no necesitaria ningun dado extra, solo los que son


Carlos Eduardo (Edrot), me parece que a lo que se refiere Luis (LuisJOlmedo) con lo de la aparición extra es que cuando ves una rutina de cubiletes lo primero que piensas, como persona que quiere guiarse por la lógica y no por la magia, es que se tiene una bolita, o dado, extra. Si tu haces aparecer otra, o otro, después puedes lograr que la gente "confirme" sus sospechas.
Ojo, no digo que sea cierto, solo que si ellos creen que saben cómo lo haces, aunque solo sea el 10&#37;, no van a ver magia y creerán haberte "pillado".

¿Pero tu empiezas con bolitas y después haces con dados?





> en cuanto a lo de los 4 dados era por que nada mas puedo apilar 4 no mas, es que los cubiletes que manejo ahorita son tamaño mini jaja y no caben mas dados, cuando consiga otros mas grandes pues ya lo pensare.


¿Y sacarte el dado del bolsillo? Te quedas sin aparición, pero puede que eso no haga que lo piensen tanto... no lo se... también podrías hacer que fuese totalmente diferente ese dado, ¿no?... y ya que estas podrías irlos cambiando de color uno a uno... y luego volverlos como estaban todos a la vez... ¡o yo que se!

Suerte  :O13:

----------


## Blödhgarm

> La rutina inicia con los clasicos 3 cubiletes y unos pases, desapariciones y demas con las pelotas, derepente empiezan a cambiar las pelotas y en lugar de pelotas aparecen dados uno en cada cubilete, para finalizar agarro los tres dados en uno y los apilo con el cubilete, pero o sorpresa que una vez apilados ya no son 3 sino 4 dados.


Respecto a tu rutina

No te ofendas, que solo pretendo ayudar con mi opinión, pero creo que aunque los "viajes con bolas" y el "apilamiento de dados" sean dos subapartados dentro de cubiletes, no los debes juntar nunca. O bolas, o dados (según mi opinión). 

Tu lo presentas como una transformación de una cosa a la otra, y claro que está muy bien en los dos tipos de rutinas con cubiletes incluir alguna transformación, pero juntar bolas con dados en una rutina con cubiletes me parece que es juntar dos cosas que tienen más valor solas.

Como con eso te "desmonto" la rutina, ahi van mis sugerencias  :Wink1: :

-Saca los dados visiblemente, del bolsillo o de una caja, no apareciendolos, más que nada para no confirmar sospechas que ya te han comentado.

-Si te fijas en el vídeo de pepe, el verdadero motivo de la historia es ir aumentando la dificultad. Así que al sumar un dado más, apilarlos encima de algo especial, o cualquier cosa diferente presentalo como algo "más difícil que lo anterior, nose si podré...".

-Varias ideas, pero que ya verás como aplicarlas:
Dados de tamaños diferentes, pequeños o grandes.
Dados de colores diferentes
Maneras de apilar diferentes (en el link van muchas, ya verás cuales te gustan y puedes hacer):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCeE8m5r52c  (hay parte dos del vídeo)

-Como final, te propongo esto:
http://www.tiendamagia.com/dados-torcidos-p-1101.html

-Quizá también te sirven...
http://www.tiendamagia.com/dado-rojo...mm-p-1280.html

http://www.tiendamagia.com/dados-casino-p-1029.html


Espero haberte ayudado en algo, por pequeño que sea.  :001 005:

----------


## Ricardo Solo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDetbiBfRX4

Carney con un solo cubilete y un uso magistral de la varita. Amén del imaginativo final.

Respondiendo a Blodhgarm, si creo en separar fases, con inicio y final en las que los efectos sean distintos. Quitamos carga de trabajo al espectador y el tema está más pulcro y ordenado. 

La varita, un par de reflexiones rápidas. No me refiero a los pases que sólo se puedan hacer con varita. Este es uno de los mejores elementos de misdirección y actúa de forma infalible para mostrar una mano vacía, cubre de forma lógica los pases de mano a mano de las bolitas en las acciones de coger la varita, añade un elemento que conforma la sucesión de los efectos mágicos (ver Michael Skinner), focaliza las acciones..

Si quereis abrimos un hilo y reflexionamos sobre la utilidad de la varita.

----------


## Ming

> Si quereis abrimos un hilo y reflexionamos sobre la utilidad de la varita.


La verdad es que las utilidades de la varita solo me interesan (a mi) relacionadas con los cubiletes. Pero abrelo, a otras personas les puede interesar  :Smile1: 
Comprueba que no se haya hablado ya sobre eso  :Wink1: 

¿Y añadir elementos... utensilios... a una rutina de cubiletes? Ojo, los utensilios se pueden ver o no.
Mmm... joe, es que me lio yo sola...  :O15: 


PD. ¡Luego miro todos los links! Gracias  :Smile1:

----------


## Blödhgarm

> Super que a mi tambien me ha servido el multicitado, y lo he logrado, jajaja


Pues como sabes ya somos dos, jeje. Pero no sé que me pasa que se me ha pegado... ahora no paro con las "multiquote"!!  :001 302: 

Y lo de tu rutina, luego pensándolo he caído en que...:
Me he centrado en el apilamiento de dados (y soy consciente de que requiere mucha práctica), y quizá a ti te interesa más las bolas, así que si es así quedate solo con mi idea de que "mejor no juntar viajes de bolas con apilamiento de dados" por lo que ya he comentado. 




> Gracias, por fin he hecho algo bien, que llevo un par de días que...


Jeje, entonces debes llevar un par de días respondiendo por la mañana  :Wink1: :



> (lo reitero, no es bueno responder por la mañana...)





> Carney con un solo cubilete y un uso magistral de la varita. Amén del imaginativo final.


Amén por el final, muy bueno si, pero con lo del uso magistral de la varita no estoy de acuerdo.
Será porque no sé mucho del tema...  :Neutral: 
Pero sepas que si quieres abrir un hilo a mi me interesa, que voy perdidillo en este tema...

----------


## edrot

bueno ahorita ya es tarde aqui en México y ya me quiero ir a dormir, pero no antes de decir algunas palabras, así que no le dedique tiempo al multicitado que me quita mas tiempo espero no confundirlos.

primero fabuloso el dinal del video, a mi tambien me ha gustado y tambien estoy interesado en el hilo de la barita, no conosco mas que unos pases que requieren la barita, pero seria interesante discutirlos.

otra cosa en cuanto a lo de mi rutina, algo que se me habia ocurrido y de lo cual quisiera su opinion (por sierto blodhgarm, no te preocupes, no me enojo y gracias por aportar ideas). Mi idea era hacer el juego en forma de charla, le empiezo a contar a los espectadores, que a mi me gustan todos los tipos de juegos close up, cartas, dados y cubilete, seguir la bolita etc. entonces digo que mi unico problema es que soy malo para los juegos de azar, y al ser todos estos de azar, siempre tengo una que otra maña y conocimiento de taur. de modo que tal vez puedo empezar con unos juegos de cartas, despues pasar al cubilete con pelotita (en el cal pondria unos ejemplos del juego seguir la bolita) y por ultimo cerrar con algo de cubilete y dados.

Ahorita uno de mis problemas es que quiero cambiar de una cosa a otra de forma mágica o hacer un buen enlace, para que no se pierda el interes entre la salida de uno y la entrada de otro.

Otra cosa, alguien sabe donde puedo conseguir la forma de llenar un cubilete con varias pelotitas o varios dados o algo así, que si me ha llamado la atención.

Por ultimo Blodhgarm, si me interesa todo lo que se refiere a apilamiento de dados, si requiere practica, pero es algo que me gusta y pienso perfeccionar si lo logro aplicar a la magia, así que todo lo que puedas aportar al respecto te lo agradeceré

pd. Enserio estoy abierto a cualquier comentario, sientanse libres de opinar, y espero, que entre todos nos podamos ayudar mutuamente

----------


## Ming

> Otra cosa, alguien sabe donde puedo conseguir la forma de llenar un cubilete con varias pelotitas o varios dados o algo así, que si me ha llamado la atención.


Pues comprando varias pelotitas o/y dados   :07: 
Si en una carga no lo conseguirías hacer (cosa que lo dudo)... pues cambia de cubilete directamente  :Wink1:  (y no me refiero a que te compres unos más grandes  :117: )

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Primero, y no me cansaré de decirlo: la varita no solo son pases. Es fundamental ver esto. Usarla sólo como elemento para hacer unas desapariciones es un desperdicio enorme.

Un consejo, estudiad a Roth, Vernon, Williamson o el propio Carney. Observad como la mueven, como la vista se dirige a donde quiere la varita, como ejerce de batuta, como naturaliza los falsos depositos.

Si no ves la magistralidad del uso de la varita, prueba a ver la misma rutina sin ella. Verás con lo que te encuentras. Fijate en como tu mirada sigue la mano que va a por el cuchillo, como te encaja cualquier falso deposito, como es una genialidad en el uso de acciones en tránsito (Ascanio) que a mi modo de ver son la única forma de perfeccionar un fd. Fijaos en como se dirige un segundo antes la mirada al cuchillo antes de afrontar la acción tramposa, como la cobertura que da es completa.

Un apunte, estudiad a Carney, no en esta rutina, en general y ved como trabaja la construcción, el uso de elementos y demás.

No os cerreis de miras y veas la varita para hacer las desapariciones de Vernon y Williamson.

Es un elemento utilizado desde los origenes de la magia porque utilitariamente es un paso adelante sobre el resto.

Un saludo!

----------


## Ricardo Solo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJiTvLAraJc

Mirad como la utiliza este locuelo. Fijaos mucho en que lugares la coloca sobre la mesa, como delimita el territorio y como dirige a la acción mágica.

Ved como actua de catalizador de la magia, que ocurre al golpe de cucharilla. Como llegado un momento la ofrece a una espectadora refieréndose a que ella tambien puede hacerlo. Es el momento al que me refería de Michael Skinner.

Respecto a multiples cargas, David Regal tiene una versión que acaba así, prueba a echarle un ojo.

----------


## Iban

Chicos, he copiado lo que aquí contáis sobre la Varita a un hilo específico

http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=24917

Dejo aquí también los posts, para que no quede "un agujero". Pero así separamos ambas cosas, que ambas tienen su propio interés. Aquí seguid con los cubiletes, y vámonos al otro lado con la varita.

Un saludo.

----------


## Ming

> Pero así separamos ambas cosas, que ambas tienen su propio interés. Aquí seguid con los cubiletes, y vámonos al otro lado con la varita.


Pues a mi me parece que esta relacionado  :Neutral:  Una cosa es la varita en un espectaculo y otra es utilizarla para hacer cubiletes.

----------


## Iban

:D

Aquí seguid hablando de los cubiletes como eje del hilo, con todos los cachibaches que uséis (varita incluída, por eso he dejado aquí también una copa de esos posts). Y en el otro hablemos de la varita como eje, y con todos los cachibaches que se nos ocurran.

----------


## Ming

Iban... has cerrado el hilo de golpe  :302: 

Una preguntilla... El material de los cubiletes importa, por supuesto... pero con cuál os quedaríais, y por qué.

Sobre la idea alocada e inútil que se me ocurrió el otro día... añadir, por ejemplo, un hold out a una rutina de cubiletes... (espero que se escriba así...)... mmm... ¿sería viable?

----------


## Iban

¿Sabes cómo me gustaría a mí ver una rutina de cubiletes? Impromptu, después de una comida, con tres tazas de café y tres cerezas.

----------


## Ming

> ¿Sabes cómo me gustaría a mí ver una rutina de cubiletes? Impromptu, después de una comida, con tres tazas de café y tres cerezas.


¿Tienen que ser tres? ¿Tienen que ser cerezas?
Tienes gustos raros, eh.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Eso es un poco lo de Williamson o Lavand, incluso los cubiletes improvisados de Vernon. Carney utiliza una taza y un billete hecho una bola.

Si es un cubilete me gustan las tazas de desayuno grandes o un buen y sólido cubilete de cobre. Cosas que tengan presencia y peso suficiente como para funcionar por si mismos como elementos escénicos. Tambien se utilizan cubiletes como los de jugar a los dados pero esos ya no me gustan tanto.

Para varios cubiletes hay que pensar en la necesidad(en muchos casos) de objetos apilables, así que pueden valer tazas de cafetería o cubiletes. No se si todos iguales o distintos, cada uno tiene sus pros y contras pero se puede jugar con esta idea.

Se podría añadir un Hold out pero hay ideas chaquetiles mas directas y algo menos engorrosas.

----------


## Ming

> Si es un cubilete me gustan las tazas de desayuno grandes o un buen y sólido cubilete de cobre. Cosas que tengan presencia y peso suficiente como para funcionar por si mismos como elementos escénicos. Tambien se utilizan cubiletes como los de jugar a los dados pero esos ya no me gustan tanto.


¿Es importante que se vean bien sólidos los cubiletes?




> Para varios cubiletes hay que pensar en la necesidad _(en muchos casos)_ de objetos apilables, así que pueden valer tazas de cafetería o cubiletes. No se si todos iguales o distintos, cada uno tiene sus pros y contras pero se puede jugar con esta idea.


Por qué, si no se pueden apilar pues no se apilan, se pueden hacer mil cosas, no se tienen porqué apilar, ¿no?
Justamente Williamson no los apila, ¿no? Ahora mismo no recuerdo bien bien su rutina  :Oops: 
Las tazas no suelen apilarse bien, ¿no?




> Se podría añadir un Hold out pero hay ideas chaquetiles mas directas y algo menos engorrosas.


yo dije el Hold out porque fue lo que se me ocurrió en ese momento, no se... podría haber dicho... bat y a ver si a alguien se le ocurre algo para hacer con este y los cubiletes  :302:

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Yo creo que si que viene bien que sean sólidos pero es un tema escénico sobre todo. No recuerdo si en la de Antonio Romero hay vasos de plástico. De todos modos creo que la solidez refuerza de algún modo la sensación de aislamiento.

Vuelve a ver la de Williamson. Apila las tazas y utiliza tazas apilables. De hecho todas las tazas típicas de cafetería son perfectamente apilables para su conservación. 

Con el hold out me refería tambien a ravens, bats y similares. Si llevas mangas creo que hay mejores soluciones por las que optar en una rutina de cubiletes. Eso sí, si encuentras un uso más económico y funcional que un en********gue para estos objetos adelante.

----------


## Pulgas

La rutina de Antonio Romero ha sido citada un par de veces en este hilo. Quizás sea bueno que le echemos un vistazo para poder comentar desde materiales, hasta sutilezas de las que usa.
Desde luego es una auténtica maravilla.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFSeMoIw1jE&feature=fvw

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Y el estudio de esta rutina es todavía más bonito... Vaya cantidad de sutilezas que tiene, vaya pases y vaya complejidad estructural.

Gracias Pulgas!

----------


## rubiales

El mago madrileño Jaque, termina su rutina volcando los cubiletes y de dentro cae líquido, también dentro de cada bola aparece una de las monedas que desaparecen al principio de la rutina.

Rachel Colombini lo hace con trozos de papeles de colores y el final sí no recuerdo mal se unen en una gran bola a modo de blendo o algo así, no me hagáis mucho caso que no lo recuerdo con claridad. 

Lo de que aparezcan más cubiletes al final de los usados ya lo hacen también mucho tiempo atrás, buscare quién era. 

Larry Jennings, si mi mierda de memoria no me traiciona de nuevo, comienza su rutina de un cubilete haciéndolo aparecer y acaba con la desaparición del mismo.

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

> Larry Jenning sí mi Mierda de memoria no me traiciona de nuevo, comienza su rutina de un cubilete haciéndolo aparecer y acaba con la desaparición del mismo.


No te traiciona. El cubilete aparece de un pañuelo que se muestra vacío. Rutina con 3 bolas que desaparecen y aparecen debajo del cubilete, y desaparece el cubilete tal como apareció, cubierto por el pañuelo.

----------


## luis_bcn

me ha encantado el video , no conocia a este gran mago , he alucinado con ciertos pases.
gracias por colgar estos videos

----------


## Niram

> Larry Jenning sí mi Mierda de memoria no me traiciona de nuevo, comienza su rutina de un cubilete haciéndolo aparecer y acaba con la desaparición del mismo.


Efectivamente, como bien dice LuisJOlmedo, la rutina es así (tienes un enlace un poco más arriba, por si quieres volver a recordarla).

En referencia al tema del desarrollo lógico en la rutina de cubiletes, quiero comentar que a mí tampoco me parece normal que en una rutina de aparición, desaparición y transposición de bolas... al final aparezca un limón, una manzana, arroz, agua, etc.

Se ha comentado antes que David Regal tenía una rutina en la que hacia aparecer frutas como clímax final; no la conozco, pero sí conozco ésta (del mismo autor) que considero una maravilla en cuanto al orden lógico del número. Un buen uso del "raccord", que comentaba Pabletón en el artículo publicado en la web de Rubiales:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbnwgwnLe38




En ella comienza enseñando 'el primer juego de cubiletes' que usó en su vida y posteriormente pasa al 'equipo profesional' con un final muy muy desconcertante. Espero que os guste!

P.D.: por cierto Ming, en ésta rutina verás el uso tanto de bolas de crochet como de gomaespuma... cuestión de gustos. Y en cuanto a lo de la cantidad de cubiletes... usa los que T&#218; quieras usar; más o menos cubiletes no mejorarán o empeorarán el efecto si lo presentas adecuadamente (me remito a rutinas con 1 cubilete de Joaquín Matas o Paul Wilson)...  :Wink1: 

Un Saludo

----------


## marcoCRmagia

hola, he leido el tema completo!  :117:  asi es 8 paginas!! jaja me llevé un buen rato pero valió la pena, cuando busqué este tema pensé que lo iba a encontrar en magia de cerca pero está aquí jaja bueno, a lo que vinimos:

en alguna parte del hilo se habló de la estructura de la rutina, pero nadie puso información concreta, yo se de Michael Ammar que una rutina balanceada necesita 3 partes;
1- introducción: el espectador mira masomenos de que trata el juego (x ejemplo las bolas desaparecen)
2- desarrollo: primera sorpresa (x ejemplo reaparecen en los cubiletes)
3- Climax: momento de asombro y contraste

estas 3 partes pueden variar, pero siempre debe estar balanceada la rutina para no volverla muy cansada para el espectador.

Con respecto a los finales opino que aunque la carga final no tenga nada que ver con las bolitas igual presenta un gran impacto en la audiencia, de hecho personalmente considero que si la carga final es completamente diferente es una impresión mayor, al menos a mi me impresiona más. 
y en el caso de las frutas es justificable, al mago le dió hambre  :117:  jaja

bueno es mi opinion, perdon por reflotar el hilo pero pienso que se le puede sacar mas jugo y quería acotar eso que no habian dicho

----------

